# Quick manual drain for the Air Compressor



## Philipintexas (Dec 25, 2014)

Most Air compressors come with an awkward threaded drain plug that soon rusts closed. I've tried automatic drains but found they didn't do the job much better.
I hit on a perfect solution for my AC as it sits where it's easily accessed in the garage and is plumbed into my shop. I replaced the original drain with a short nipple, a 90 degree street elbow and a 6" nipple to act as a reservoir, angled out to the accessible side of the compressor. I terminated that with a conventional air chuck except I disassembled it and made a replacement for the center part that depresses the tire valve. I made the "stem" about 1/4" longer so it can be pressed to the side by finger pressure. Now when I walk past the AC I can easily reach the longer stem, press it to the side to blast out the accumulated water and when released, it snaps back to the sealed position. Only takes a second and blasts out water and any accumulated rust.


----------



## gus (Dec 27, 2014)

Built and supplied hundreds of these Ingersoll-Rand Type-30 Air Compressors to P.T.T. Oil Co., Thailand the 1990s with fully auto condensate trap activated by the pressure switch.
Idea came from Champion but they won't sell trap to Gus as Gus would take away these big orders.
Bought a scrap Champion Diaphragm Operated Valve from the local thieves' market and reverse engineer. Cut Gravity Casting Mold and built Aluminium Furnace to cast hundreds of same valve.


----------



## james_III (Dec 27, 2014)

My perfect solution is short hose and dirt cheap air pistol. This contraption connects directly where drain plug used to be. Unfortunately sometimes it just shows when somebody did try to use my air tools


----------

